# Ngd



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...new guitar day.

yep, another guitar i don't "need" and definitely cannot afford:

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinacousticaster.htm

its over a grand in the US. i found a used model for much less. checking it out at noon, and buying it if it works well.

its a sunburst model. 

it will replace the tiny yamaha i use on stage, tuned to F#, and perhaps make me look a little more "manly"...

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If that sounds as good as the similarly shaped Godin A8 electric mandolin i have, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet guitar!! (he says with a bit of jelousy)


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

have seen those around never got to sit and play one. always wondered what they sounded like unplugged mainly. celebratory sound clip if you get it! kkjuw


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I've spent some serious time with one. The singer from The Apollo Effect used one. They sound great plugged in. They're not meant to be played unplugged so commenting on its unplugged sound seems unfair -- it was passable for song writing but I wouldn't perform unplugged with it myself.

But yea: great plugged in. Easy to control the feedback, live. The EQ is well thought out. Up against a US-made thinline Guild it kicked the Guilds butt to Rhode Island and back again. :smile:


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I've had mine since 1992... it's the one guitar I will never sell.

You won't be disappointed David. Just make sure you test drive it plugged-in.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i bought it!

its in immaculate condition.

and sounds great unplugged, although it is not meant to be played that way.

it sounds superb plugged into an electric guitar amp, so i have high expections for when i plug it into the zoom g2 and direct to the sound system.

i'll try recording with it after i get it set up.

-dh


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

for some reason i thought they were semi hollow they look cool having that acoustic style bridge.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...it is semi-hollow, paul, and extremely light weight.

i used it at rehearsals over the weekend, and it exceed every expectation i had.

so much so that i am looking for a second one, for alternate tuning (i use a second guitar tuned to F#).

-dh


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

These are pretty darned cool, especially that burst that Blue Apple put up. I'll have to look into these as I need an acoustic, but am not really an acoustic player.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations!

Got one myself a few weeks ago. Great axe!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm, I said I would look into one and that I liked Blue Apple's burst, and I'll be damned if there isn't one in the mail on it's way to me as we speak! I don't know if I'll get it before Tuesday, considering it's a long weekend, but I'm really excited!


----------

